# Marriott Harbor Lake or Cypress Harbor



## jdunn1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello everyone.  I may be able to use a two bedroom at either Harbor Lake or Cypress Harbor with a check-in date of April 3 or 4, 2015.  If anyone has this available, please send me a private message.  Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## Sattva (Feb 19, 2015)

deleting reply re rate rule.
Didn't realize the wanted ads have a cap as well.
Thought it was only rentals offered that had a cap...


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 19, 2015)

No problem at all.  I need Easter week only.  I have two units but could use one more so more people can go.  We are pretty well set but if I could get another unit at Harbor Lake or Cypress Harbor I would take them.  Good luck to you.  

-Jim



Sattva said:


> deleting reply re rate rule.
> Didn't realize the wanted ads have a cap as well.
> Thought it was only rentals offered that had a cap...


----------

